# If you like to drink and drive this is for you



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

'Whisky fuel' plan to power cars,Oh I can only dream of a good single malt while taking the country scenery :beercheer:
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-28017915

Only the Scots can come out with something like this.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

But if you put a tap on the dash board, your mileage will quickly drop, and happy as you maybe at the time, walking will take the fun right out of it....


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

readytogo said:


> 'Whisky fuel' plan to power cars,Oh I can only dream of a good single malt while taking the country scenery :beercheer:
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-28017915
> 
> Only the Scots can come out with something like this.


Actually that's not true at all, even the BATFE will gladly provide a license for the manufacture and consumption of EXPERIMENTAL fuels. This allows you to setup a legal still and produce your own alcohol for fuel.

Now this isn't the stuff you'd want to drink, it starts out that way sure, but you must do things to it that render it undesirable for human consumption, also you must keep extremely detailed logs of the recipes used, the components you purchased, and when and how they were used and how any excess were disposed of, among other things. All of these records are subject to search at the whim of the BATFE, it's like owning a firearms dealer license, they simply need show up and demand the logs for their inspection... everything that you've done that isn't up to code and spec simply adds to their list and the eventual cost to you.

You may want to get this book, its very informative. He comments on the specific laws, the sections that apply to a distillery for the purposes of experimental fuels and how everything must be logged and maintained, what forms must be filed with the .gov and even gives detailed plans on building a still. He also includes step by step explanations of what is happening during the various processes, and at the end he has a supplier list too.

http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Build...ecrets+of+building+an+alcohol+producing+still


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

This looks to have possibilities to ease Europe's and our reliance for fuels from our good friends in Russia and the Middle East.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Biobutanol has a future...

Ethanol does not.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

If biobutanol can compete favorably at $80 bbl then it can be the fuel of the future, but I wonder how much legislation is in the way preventing it? I am going to take a guess that politicians in the pockets of big oil have already considered this and there are laws and regulations to stifle non-fossil energy sources?

This website mentioned the $80 bbl and they also say it's got no impact on the food supply which is something that Ethanol does, which really pisses off the poor nations which must import their grain crops, they are starving and we're setting fire to food because of legislation forcing ethanol to be blended with gas.

http://www.biobutanol.com/


----------

